# Healing in Ancient times



## Warrioress (Jul 1, 2015)

The story I am writing is based in a "Ancient times "  type fantasy world. 

Lately I have had a lot of wounded characters and would greatly appreciate if anyone has any knowledge in healing from ancient times. 

For example how to heal an arrow wound to the shoulder and/or a sword wound to the lower torso just in the dip of the waist....?


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Jul 1, 2015)

For Ancient & medieval (European) medicine, you should research the 4 Humors. See this link. 

As to healing open wounds, you might want to look at herbs and plants known for antiseptic healing properties which are native to whatever region you're dealing with (or the parallel of it). Aloe vera, garlic, etc. Also ... alcohol. See also 14 Medicinal Herbs You Can Grow   
.


----------



## X Equestris (Jul 1, 2015)

The Romans probably had the best medicine, particularly military medicine, of the era.  This link should provide some info on that.

http://ic.galegroup.com/ic/whic/Ref...ith7757&jsid=df5bb02a963d9ab7844f7d5c4ac37ddd


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't think you need to have the healing knowledge in your story equal that of ancient Earth. No expert, but if the ancient culture didn't have writing or an abundance of writing, we probably don't even know exactly what they did or did not know with any degree of certainty.

How a wound would be treated should be based on the culture you create for your world. You can have them know that pouring alcohol on a wound is a good thing, OR you can have them think putting leeches on a person who has lost a lot of blood be a good idea. A lot of it can be up to you and our choices.


----------



## valiant12 (Jul 2, 2015)

Untitled
What Is Ancient Egyptian Medicine?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traditional_Chinese_medicine
Welcome to the Aztec Civilization Website


> The Inca made many discoveries in medicine. They performed successful skull surgery. Coca leaves were used to lessen hunger and pain. The Chasqui (messengers) ate coca leaves for extra energy to carry on their tasks as runners delivering messages throughout the empire. Recent research by Erasmus University and Medical Center workers Sewbalak and Van Der Wijk showed that, contrary to popular belief, the Inca people were not addicted to the coca substance. Another remedy was to cover boiled bark from a pepper tree and place it over a wound while still warm. The Inca also used guinea pigs for not only food but for a so-called well-working medicine.


i hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## Warrioress (Jul 2, 2015)

@TheCatholicCrow @X Equestris @valiant12 thank you all for your help and the Links. 

@Penpilot yes, I've been thinking that too and some wounds so far have been healed in a unique way but part of me wants to use stuff familiar to us.  Thank you for your advice. 


All is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Terry Greer (Jul 3, 2015)

Quite apart from plants with active chemicals such as willow bark containing asprin foxgloves digitalis, a lot of folk remedies have a good basis in truth. snail and slug mucus is antibacterial - spider webs can be used to dress a wound, honey also has antiseptic properties (as does alcohol in general) and is good on a wound. Maggots (from some fly species) can be used in severe wounds to eat necrotic tissue and promote good scar-free healing.
Even the over-used leech has some real uses.

Really severe wounds however, if the penetrate the intestine are virtually certain to be a death sentence due the bacteria in the gut and septicemia - to solve those you really need some kind of strong antibiotic. Mouldy bread poultaces are useful foir mild infections - but can only go so far.

(Of course many folk remedies and alternative treatments - homeopathy I'm looking at you - are total bollocks as well - but the ones above have a basis in fact).


----------



## Warrioress (Jul 3, 2015)

Terry Greer said:


> Quite apart from plants with active chemicals such as willow bark containing asprin foxgloves digitalis, a lot of folk remedies have a good basis in truth. snail and slug mucus is antibacterial - spider webs can be used to dress a wound, honey also has antiseptic properties (as does alcohol in general) and is good on a wound. Maggots (from some fly species) can be used in severe wounds to eat necrotic tissue and promote good scar-free healing.
> Even the over-used leech has some real uses.
> 
> Really severe wounds however, if the penetrate the intestine are virtually certain to be a death sentence due the bacteria in the gut and septicemia - to solve those you really need some kind of strong antibiotic. Mouldy bread poultaces are useful foir mild infections - but can only go so far.



This is really useful! The spider's web use is handy! Thanks!


----------

